# May 1st start?



## Shootum (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been reading the North Dakota fishing proclamation and it says in the section titled seasons for legally taking fish:

'Bow,spear, and underwater spear fishing shall be legal from may 1 through november 30 of each fishing year.'

Does this include rough fish or just game fish. I just want to know when I can go shoot carp legally. But I would like to know if it is legal to shoot other (game fish) as well?

Somebody out there has to know or know someone who might know. Anybody have a buddy who works with game and fish?

Thanks


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Pick up the phone and call your local Game and Fish office yourself......then you'll know for sure you have the RIGHT answer.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

Do what Whisker said I'd also write down his name and the time you talked to him for just in case a ticket would suck specially when trying to do it right


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just rough fish in ND. You CANNOT shoot game fish (yes this includes northerns).


----------

